# Hackers can hack into the computer system of your NEW Car.



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

With so many manufacturers now offering big display screens as part of the optional equipment on their new models, allowing owners to tie in with their smart phones (Bluetooth),
the hackers can, if they decided to be malicious, find a way to cause all sorts of grief for the owner.



> On Friday, Fiat Chrysler announced a voluntary recall of 1.4 million cars and trucks, which includes Dodge, Jeep and Ram vehicles, due to concerns they are vulnerable to hacking. (This does not include any Canadian Chrysler vehicles.)
> 
> This comes after an article published in Wired this week, in which two well-meaning U.S. hackers demonstrated how to hack into a Jeep Cherokee's most critical systems — and kill the engine, for example, while the car's on a busy highway.
> 
> ...





> "I wouldn't chose something completely computerized. I would probably go with something more old-fashioned," she said.





> *Automatic updates*
> One of the keys to security, as many computer users have learned the hard way, is keeping up to date. Anti-virus software, as well as browsers and apps must have the latest data from their manufacturers to *ward off malicious attacks.*



So, you spend tens of thousands on the latest computer controlled model. The salesdudes tell you it is high tech and the computer takes care of your communication within the car,
service schedule, GPS, and with all these downloadable APPS, you can do so much more in your car....until..
the hackers get malicious and shut down your car.....you can't get in it, you can't start it and it takes a call to CAA to tow it to the nearest stealership, that have to exorcise the
devils out of it and get it running for you...for a price of course. 



http://www.cbc.ca/m/touch/news/story/1.3165698


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

But they likely wouldn't because no body cares.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

carverman this is the future of everything you own
cars, refrigerators, pacemakers, televisions
everything will be hackable since everything will be managed by software code


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Pretty soon they will be hacking into our brains!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldn't it be something if the hackers hacked those new "driverless" cars...:biggrin:

Oh, time to bring out those old dusty 2-wheelies ...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

fatcat said:


> carverman this is the future of everything you own
> cars, refrigerators, pacemakers, televisions
> everything will be hackable since everything will be managed by software code


including home security accessible by smartphone


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

look on the bright side, it could mean the end of war

no need to bomb/conquer a nation, no guns, violence or loss of life

just take over their front doors, their fridges & their ffehicles.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Wasn't there a US drone hacked and hijacked by Iran a couple years ago ?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran–U.S._RQ-170_incident

One wonders what else is possible.


----------



## philipmikey (Aug 4, 2015)

I've read an article and seen a video on yahoo about this.


----------

